# Serving up Orijen to a little malt.....?



## manning (Aug 11, 2008)

So i decided since Manning turned 2 this weekend, I would work in a new food into his diet.

From the day I brought him home, I've only fed him Ziwipeak... after careful research I thought it would be the best (and darn expensive) food out there for him.. 

He loves it, I love it and he does great on it but I wanted to work a little bit of fruit and vegetables in there (not just for treats). 
Sojos, Dr. Harveys, stella and chewys, --nothing tickled his fancy...

Long story longer: I decided to mix the ziwi with Orijen's 6 fish...(70% fish 30% fruits and veggies)
and he LOVES it! It was quite a challenge to figure out how much to feed my 6 pound baby (the feeding instructions for Orijen doesn't offer much range - it has a 2lb dog at 3\4 of a cup to a 22lb dog getting 1&1\4 cups?!) . Plus I still want some ziwi in there (his daily serving of that is only half of an ounce a day)
Transition is going well--no tummy or poopie issues...but I'm pretty sure their smallest bag (5 lbs) is going to last me like---- a YEAR?

Question: Anyone else feeding their little ones Orijen? How much (ounces, cup etc) do you feed them a day?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Up until a few weeks ago I was feeding mine Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. I switched to Acana Pacifica (same manufacturer) only because they were farting a lot...lol...the Acana with slightly less protein has made a huge difference.

Anyway, my two weigh 7lbs and 6lbs, and they each get 1/2 cup total per day. I do not feed any other food like you do, so I cannot help you determine how much Orijen they would need in relation to Ziwipeak. Someone else may be able to help with that, though.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I feed a few different brands for variety. Right now I just started a bag of Acana Pacifica and my malt gets 1/4cup 2x per day. Plus some veggie, coconut oil and a few treats .


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I cook for Haiku, but I always have Orijen in the house. Haiku loves it so much that I give it to her for rewards and she has a handfull for her bedtime snack. Before I cooked for her, she was on Orijen and did very well on it. I fed the amout recommended on the package.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've been feeding Paw Naturaw Grass fed Bison, but ran out when we were traveling so switched them back to Orijen Red and Acana Grasslands. They like all of it, but I think they really enjoy the Paw Naturaw, so thank goodness we got some bison and elk in the mail today.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tami, let me know how they do on the Elk. I'm still thinking about feeding raw occasionally.


----------



## manning (Aug 11, 2008)

thx so much for the feedback guys... much appreciated...

so instead of doing 75\25 mixture.. i scaled back to 90 percent ziwipeak and 10 percent orijen..... because Manning was pooping A LOT... no diarhea or loose, icky stuff, just a lot...

AND....he farted... it was actually kinda funny because he barked at his butt right after.... 

i am still a fan of Orijen and their philosophy.... but with a 5 pound bag and now only serving up like 10 pieces a day..... I probably will be on Bag#1 for a while.

Thanks all


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

manning said:


> thx so much for the feedback guys... much appreciated...
> 
> so instead of doing 75\25 mixture.. i scaled back to 90 percent ziwipeak and 10 percent orijen..... because Manning was pooping A LOT... no diarhea or loose, icky stuff, just a lot...
> 
> ...


I am doing some research on the site to see how other fluffs do on Orijen and I came across your post and couldn't help but LOL at the line where your fluff farted and then barked at his butt afterwards...that is so funny...I was not expecting that.  I just started Buckeye on Orijen this week and he's been pooping a lot and in places he normally doesn't...didn't know if it was because he couldn't hold it long enough to get to his pad or what. Figured that it must be the new food so I wanted to see what others were saying. He was getting a cup a day but I thought lowering it to 1/2 per day would be better. And seems like it's all the protein that's causing it from what I've read which now makes sense. He loves it and hopefully the lesser amount and more time to transition will make things better "poop wise."  Anyhoo...thanks for the laugh even if I am VERY late reading it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dogs, like people, go through a detox phase when grains are removed from the diet.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Frankie had the same side effects. I feed him 1/4 cup twice a day. It turned out to be just a phase, I think there is a readjustment period they have to go through. Although, he still clears a room from time to time.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Peace23 said:


> Frankie had the same side effects. I feed him 1/4 cup twice a day. It turned out to be just a phase, I think there is a readjustment period they have to go through. Although, he still clears a room from time to time.


Yep, looks like it was just a phase...lowering the amount worked fine and Buckeye has adjusted and is doing great...back to normal. :chili:


----------

